

Microsoft Just Teased The Next XBox at CES - knappster
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/14/3875404/microsoft-next-xbox-IllumiRoom-teaser

======
rkudeshi
This looks incredible. How does it work though? Project mounted behind where
you sit or a pico projector positioned by the TV?

Also, Microsoft has said they want the next Xbox to launch at $299 or lower. I
wonder if this will ship with the Xbox or be an accessory at launch?

